# EOS 7DII firmware versions question.



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I got the 7DII I wanted for Christmas, so far, what a bit of kit, I have yet to get time to dedicate to doing AFMA on my lenses to get the best from them but so far it seems good and the AF system is in another league. 
Anyway whilst going through setting things up I noticed that the firmware was 1.0.2 is there anyone that has info on the firmware versions between that and 1.0.5 and from experience whether they are worth applying? 
I'm torn between it ain't broke don't fix it and Canon found it was broke and needs fixing! If I need to do a firmware update should I go to the current 1.0.5 or should I stop at a newer version but not the newest? Which version 1.0.4 or was there a 1.0.3 (I can't find mention of a 1.0.3) and if I should stop at 1.0.4 can anyone point me at it, I only seem to be able to find 1.0.5 for download. 
I'm no stranger to updating firmware, and it does not phase me if I need to do it, I understand that I don't need the intermediate versions if I install 1.0.5 it can replace 1.0.2 directly, I just don't want to update if it actually degrades the performance somehow, someone posted the other day to roll back to an earlier version for some reason! 
Thanks for any help. 

Happy new year, Graham.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine also came with v1.0.2 installed. Similarly, I went looking for release notes on all of the more recent versions and found no info on v1.0.3. It seems to be a version that was never released. I have v1.0.5 installed, been using it for months, and everything works just fine. I would not hesitate to upgrade the camera if I were you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd say that the improvements are significant. There was no 1.03.

1.04
Firmware Version 1.0.4 incorporates the following fixes:

•Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera’s AF function may not operate properly at a focal length of approximately 100mm when used with the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens.
•Fixes a phenomenon in which, in rare instances, the reduction of the flicker effect cannot be achieved when in AI servo AF mode, despite the “Anti-flicker shoot” function being set to “Enable”.
•Fixes a phenomenon in which the Picture Style settings may not be applied to the captured image when the camera is set to custom shooting mode C1, C2 or C3.
•Fixes a phenomenon in which, in very rare cases, the first still image captured in live view mode may not record the correct date and time.
•Fixes a phenomenon in which, in very rare cases, image noise may appear in JPEG images when brightness or contrast is corrected by the Auto Lighting Optimizer function.
Firmware Version 1.0.4 is for cameras with Firmware Version 1.0.2 or earlier. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.0.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

1.05

Canon has released firmware version 1.05 for the Canon EOS 7D Mark II.

The following fixed are in the new firmware.
Improves AF accuracy when used in combination with the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM lens or EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens.
Fixes a phenomenon in which, in very rare cases, the “Peripheral illumination correction” is applied inconsistently.
Fixes a phenomenon in which, while performing an EF lens firmware update, the progress bar displayed on the LCD monitor may freeze at 100% even though the update has been completed.
Fixes a processing error in relation to the leap second for the “Geotag information appended to image” and “Log data” GPS functions.
Fixes a phenomenon, where at the time of shooting in very rare cases “Err 70” occurs, or the shutter does not release.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2015)

I have had 1.0.5 on mine forever, works perfectly....


----------



## lolo0476 (Dec 31, 2015)

also bought mine with 1.02. Then updated it with 1.05. Works fine


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All. 
Thanks, sounds like a go for 1.0.5 I will do it as soon as I have long enough not to be in a rush. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## candc (Dec 31, 2015)

i have had a 7dii since it was introduced. it has 1.02 on it and i haven't had any issues. the fixes and improvements listed don't apply to any thing that i have so i haven't bothered to update the camera. if they release an update that provides some general improvement or adds a feature then i will. i suppose updating to the current firmware wouldn't hurt anything but i don't think canon packs additional fixes or improvements into the firmware without saying so. they seem to be very specific about what firmware updates do. sony on the other hand is very mysterious about firmware features. 

release notes for latest a7rii firmware:

Improves 4K movie recording time when using the vertical grip (VG-C2EM) or when the APS-C/Super35mm mode is activated

Improves picture quality


----------



## picturefan (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello all!
Interesting question, been in the same situation before. As I am new to the forum (been before as a guest), think I can contribute to the topic. Bought 7D MKII this fall, but still was firmware 1.02. Was thinking how long the cam was in stock of the seller?! First, I updated to 1.05. Camera works fine - most of the times, except that there are still problems with 70-200 2.8II as AF often does not work with this lens. It's just not focussing. Sometimes this appears with other lenses too, but very rare. Thougt 1.05 should fix that problems...
Greets and happy new year!

PS: afaik 1.04 was introduced in may, no 1.03, but still try to find out release date of 1.02...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for all advice, 1.0.5 us now installed, so far no problems, but I can't say I've noticed improvements yet either! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 3, 2016)

Make sure you read and follow the update instructions. Early on some folks were complaining of issues when just updating the firmware. You really need to follow the steps to ensure a clean update.

If you forgot, you can re-install following the steps provided by canon which seemed to resolve most issues.

Salute!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi East Wind. 
Thanks for the input and concern over procedure. I did follow the instructions, press set, turn off and remove the battery for more than 2 seconds. I thought they recommended a full reset on previous cameras, but I didn't see any mention of that. Hopefully I have done everything required for a clean update! 

Cheers, Graham. 



East Wind Photography said:


> Make sure you read and follow the update instructions. Early on some folks were complaining of issues when just updating the firmware. You really need to follow the steps to ensure a clean update.
> 
> If you forgot, you can re-install following the steps provided by canon which seemed to resolve most issues.
> 
> Salute!


----------

